# Buying a Kenmore refrigerator model # CYE3422AZW series 421



## 24336D (Oct 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice or reviews of the Kenmore?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Kenmore Refrigerators Product Reviews and Prices - Epinions.com

This is usually the best place to look for reviews; epinions is usually my first place to look for larger appliance reviews.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 14, 2009)

24336D:

     You should be aware that the "heart" of a refrigerator is the compressor/motor, which, besides the doors and fans, is the only moving part on a fridge and basically the only one to "wear out".  And, there are only a handful of companies that make refrigeration compressors in the US, notably Tecumseh and GE.  So, to say that one fridge is "better", or will last longer than another is folly because they could both could have the same compressor/motor in them.

Sears doesn't make it's own appliances, but has them made under contract by one of the other major appliance manufacturers like Whirlpool, Frigidaire, Amana or GE.

If you're shopping for a fridge, and you intend to maintain it yourself, the things you should be looking at are:

1. Is there a removable panel in the freezer compartment that allows easy and convenient access to the evaporator fan, defrost heater and thermostat?  I have about 17 GE frost free 12 cubic foot apartment size refrigerators, and to access the defrost heater I have to remove the freezer floor, which requires taking off both the fridge and freezer doors.  If I woulda known that in advance, I wouldna bought them.

2.  Where is the defrost timer located?  It should be in an easily accessible location.  But, some companies put the defrost timer at the back of the fridge near the compressor, so you have to pull the fridge out just to check/replace the defrost timer.

Also, check where the cold control is.  Normally, it will be in a small plastic console screwed to the back wall inside the fresh food section, and can be easily removed and replaced.


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 14, 2009)

Based on what I see in repair, most new ones have an adaptive defrost control also called motherboard or electronic control. If I have a choice I wont get one of those. The parts are expensive and it's common to have to replace them. They don't have a simple 35 dollar defrost timer, it's a complicated electronic thing that cost over a hundred dollars and it complicates the process of troubleshooting problems. A simple mechanical fridge temp. control that just opens and closes the damper doesn't give any trouble. You will have to get the base model to get a simple non complicated model. Any of those electronic controls with the digital numbers on them is a bad sign.


----------

